Ask HN: How do you pronounce 'dogecoin'? - chirau
======
eindiran
On the Wiki page for the meme, they list the IPA pronunciation: "often
pronounced /ˈdoʊʒ/ DOHZH or /ˈdoʊɡ/ DOHG". Personally, I'd guess the first
pronunciation is more common.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doge_(meme)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doge_\(meme\))

------
trarman
I pronounce it with a long o and soft g. "D-oh-je-coin"

